# How many people have you kissed?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

2 for me


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

3

One other guy I'd just met shoved his tongue into my mouth once but I pushed him off me. I don't know what the **** he thought he was doing... Kids these days.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Just one, kinda weird semi-dating relationship that went nowhere after I dropped all contact. I've been on several dates but never kissed those women.



Persephone The Dread said:


> 3
> 
> One other guy shoved his tongue into my mouth once but I pushed him off me. I don't know what the **** he thought he was doing...


Wow that's awful, was he a friend?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm not sure. Can only guesstimate.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Just one, kinda weird semi-dating relationship that went nowhere after I dropped all contact. I've been on several dates but never kissed those women.
> 
> Wow that's awful, was he a friend?


No at that point we'd only spoken a few times before that? It was at a house party I was invited to.

It was a long time ago now but he said something like 'you know if a girl is drunk if she kisses you back' then he just randomly kissed me (I was sat nearby but he was actually talking to someone else at that point.)

I didn't make a big deal out of it, he got the message pretty clearly after that anyway, but it was like wtf.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

-4, but who really counts?


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> No at that point we'd only spoken a few times before that? It was at a house party I was invited to.
> 
> It was a long time ago now but he said something like 'you know if a girl is drunk if she kisses you back' then he just randomly kissed me (I was sat nearby but he was actually talking to someone else at that point.)
> 
> I didn't make a big deal out of it, he got the message pretty clearly after that anyway, but it was like wtf.


Sounds so romantic


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

nice question

ever rejected
within the first second of encounter
or after the next few years?


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

A depressingly low number, a depressingly long time ago.


----------



## Rex87 (Jan 5, 2015)

I just really thought about it....its only 6. I say that because in some of my previous posts I said I dated 7-8 women. So scratch that I haven't dated 7-8 women. I dated 5, and made out a couple times with one(yeah with her we never actually dated). Damn I actually thought it was more than that.So yeah I kissed 6 beautiful women.

Actually it is 7. Just came to me today. It was a weekend fling, easy to forget.


----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

Zero.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> 3
> 
> One other guy I'd just met shoved his tongue into my mouth once but I pushed him off me. I don't know what the **** he thought he was doing... Kids these days.


Like mouths kisses? 4. 1 unwanted, like Persephone's, then 1 was an accident as a little kid (ran into each into a near perfect kiss), and 2 wanted. I'm a lamer.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

theloneleopard said:


> I had this happen on Halloween night in a gay club. By a man dragged-out as Lucille Ball. Who had a boyfriend. Talk about confused...
> 
> I don't like people I've just met shoving their tongue down my throat. All I could think of was: "What the **** are you doing!?"
> 
> ...


Yeah that is pretty weird all things considered D:



JustThisGuy said:


> Like mouths kisses? 4. *1 unwanted, like Persephone's,* then 1 was an accident as a little kid (ran into each into a near perfect kiss), and 2 wanted. I'm a lamer.


Sucks that so many people have experienced that it seems.


----------



## Silere (Oct 19, 2014)

0


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I rather not say. :rain


----------



## Saully (May 5, 2013)

0 crew represent


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Zero. Glad to know I'm not alone though...


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

like 35


----------



## hevydevy (Oct 27, 2015)

None~*~*~**~


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

No idea.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

I'm guessing on the cheek doesn't count so 0...


----------



## Buttered Toast (Aug 22, 2015)

Only three!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

6, maybe. Not counting a couple of dudes. I'm not a fan of kissing guys. One guy I hooked up with a bunch of times kind of lured me into it. We didn't kiss the first few times and he just kept on. Another guy I only met once tried to kiss me and I just kind of swerved on my way out.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

My mom. I was little boy.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

9

None of them were boys, unfortunately. :'(

5 of them were gfs. 1 was almost a gf. 1 was my friend's sister and we were just fooling around. The other 2 were just kind of mistakes. They turned out to be stalkers and sort of made my life difficult for a while.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

None that I know of, unless maybe when I was really drunk I don't member :/ my mom did kiss me when I was little


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't know why but girls wanted to kiss me at one point in my life. But that was a long time ago...


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

LichtLune said:


> I don't know why but girls wanted to kiss me at one point in my life. But that was a long time ago...


Cause your attractive ...If I wasn't a dedicated weirdo I'd definately be gay for you...


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Zippede-do-da-zippede-day, my oh my what a horrible day.


----------



## Nozz (Oct 6, 2015)

7, I think. Can't recall, been a while.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

McFly said:


> You mean actually sticking their tongue in as far as possible? Gross. I've never had a chick try to lick my tonsils so I can't complain about experiencing this.


Dunno, I guess? Not so I was choking or anything, but yeah. It's hard to remember and didn't last long since I pushed him away. I just remember the fact that he did and I didn't want to kiss him, and also that was technically my first 'kiss' so was more thinking along the lines of 'wtf get off of me' then 'your skills are subpar god sir' lol.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I honestly couldn't tell you. Thirty, forty, more? I have no idea, I haven't kept a running total through the years lol. I'm sure I could remember the name of every girl I've romantically kissed before, I just never have seen the point in adding them all up.

Besides, I don't kiss and tell anyways


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

blue2 said:


> Cause your attractive ...If I wasn't a dedicated weirdo I'd definately be gay for you...


I'm really not haha but thanks.


----------



## Miss Scarletta (Nov 27, 2015)

I've kissed a guy on the cheek. That's about as crazy as my life gets.


----------



## rookiexox (Jan 11, 2016)

10 guess I'm not as much of a rookie as I thought :joy::joy:


----------



## kurtcobain (Nov 10, 2012)

11. 

My first kiss was with my friend in the school bathrooms. Extremely awkward, and I sucked at kissing. I'm an idiot. It's not surprise I used to be so bad at kissing, cause I'm pretty much bad at anything to do with body movement. Dancing, smoking weed (at first, i know how can you be bad at it..I was!), kayaking, soccer etc


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

0. That's usually how it is when you're ugly.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Two.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

0.03 A hug should count as at least some points.


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

Just 1. It was awful.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Zero. 
Wish I could kiss one woman. :wink2:


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

2 


Been a long time though. :sigh


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

0 not even been close to kissing one either


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

McFly said:


> You mean actually sticking their tongue in as far as possible? Gross. I've never had a chick try to lick my tonsils so I can't complain about experiencing this.


*cringe worthy* I had a guy full out lick my cheek once. I don't mean just the tip (har har), I mean ....excited puppy greeting. :fall He was serious -_-


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

1


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

5 and it'll end there.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

reaffected said:


> *cringe worthy* I had a guy full out lick my cheek once. I don't mean just the tip (har har), I mean ....excited puppy greeting. :fall He was serious -_-


I can imagine how uncomfortable that'd be, someone licking your face like it's an ice cream.


----------



## yurt (Mar 23, 2015)

DO strippers count? Dude this one stripper tried to give me a BJ, and I didn't even pay extra! She was drunk as hell though.


----------



## Rodrigo R (Aug 19, 2015)

5 if I remember well, but, maybe I don't want to remember a girl so 5 is not the correct number, sigh...


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

McFly said:


> I can imagine how uncomfortable that'd be, someone licking your face like it's an ice cream.


I must be really weird then. Would seem to be awesome to me.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

2



reaffected said:


> *cringe worthy* I had a guy full out lick my cheek once. I don't mean just the tip (har har), I mean ....excited puppy greeting. :fall He was serious -_-


Out of context, I guess it sounds potentially cute or playful to me, like, if you were like that with each other ...


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

ravens said:


> Zero.
> Wish I could kiss one woman. :wink2:


Seriously Raven. I feel so sorry for you.

Go and get a date Raven, no questions, just do it.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Shawn81 said:


> I must be really weird then. Would seem to be awesome to me.


I guess if a girl did a lick or two affectionately it might be fun. I wouldn't want to be licked for an extended time or by someone I don't know.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

3


----------



## SuperSaiyanGod (Jan 21, 2014)

1


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

4 but I'm old....lol


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

1 but out doesn't count

Sent from my LG-D415 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

5 D:
6 people has kissed me. First one was quite unwanted, so don't think it counts.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

3.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I honestly couldn't tell you.. A bit more than 10 maybe? :stu


----------



## NerdlySquared (Jul 18, 2015)

reaffected said:


> *cringe worthy* I had a guy full out lick my cheek once. I don't mean just the tip (har har), I mean ....excited puppy greeting. :fall He was serious -_-


Wow what a dog!


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

1 and I don't want that to change


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

*Okay context!!!!*



senkora said:


> 2
> 
> Out of context, I guess it sounds potentially cute or playful to me, like, if you were like that with each other ...





McFly said:


> I guess if a girl did a lick or two affectionately it might be fun. I wouldn't want to be licked for an extended time or by someone I don't know.





NerdlySquared said:


> Wow what a dog!


Well, this was when I was way younger and err foolish? I met this guy basically just to make out with. I had previously ran into him before but then we kept in touch in MySpace (,yes, yes yes, I KNOW). My ideas on him went _really deep_....he was from Chicago and I liked his accent. We met over trucks (I was big into trucks then including my own). ANYWAY...

It was no secret the reason for the meeting. We started talking in my truck rather than the coffee house and that lead to making out. I didn't really know this guy....and suddenly he's spastic. Literally like an excited puppy. Though he had bragged to me once about how many women he had kissed. It was by far my worst kissing experience...._ever_. It wasn't cute, it wasn't playful, no more than his snake moves in my mouth. No idea what that was trying to accomplish? *sigh* Kissing then BAM...basically drool over my cheek with one long thick stroke and with that I'm done lol. Made some excuse that I have to go home.

That isn't the end, it went from that to crazy. He accused me of stealing his flashlight. Lol? Then his female friend threatened me over MySpace as well to hunt me down all vigilante style over this 'flashlight.' WHY would I steal a flashlight? It became apparent to me he was just trying to see me again because soon after he invited me to the car races in Atlanta and to his surprise: I declined. Well, that's the background story -_- Yup and that was the end of ever doing anything like that again....


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

6


----------



## weeKenDsx (Jan 6, 2016)

I kissed 3 guys and no girl....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheGarlicRouter (Jan 13, 2016)

0


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

reaffected said:


> Well, this was when I was way younger and err foolish? I met this guy basically just to make out with. I had previously ran into him before but then we kept in touch in MySpace (,yes, yes yes, I KNOW). My ideas on him went _really deep_....he was from Chicago and I liked his accent. We met over trucks (I was big into trucks then including my own). ANYWAY...
> 
> It was no secret the reason for the meeting. We started talking in my truck rather than the coffee house and that lead to making out. I didn't really know this guy....and suddenly he's spastic. Literally like an excited puppy. Though he had bragged to me once about how many women he had kissed. It was by far my worst kissing experience...._ever_. It wasn't cute, it wasn't playful, no more than his snake moves in my mouth. No idea what that was trying to accomplish? *sigh* Kissing then BAM...basically drool over my cheek with one long thick stroke and with that I'm done lol. Made some excuse that I have to go home.
> 
> That isn't the end, it went from that to crazy. He accused me of stealing his flashlight. Lol? Then his female friend threatened me over MySpace as well to hunt me down all vigilante style over this 'flashlight.' WHY would I steal a flashlight? It became apparent to me he was just trying to see me again because soon after he invited me to the car races in Atlanta and to his surprise: I declined. Well, that's the background story -_- Yup and that was the end of ever doing anything like that again....


Sounds like you've had some strange experiences with guys. Share some more stories opcorn


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

One. It was 11-13 years ago. Can't remember. Don't really want to count it as it was a girl and most of all, we were kids. But technically, one yeah.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

0


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

*One more...*



McFly said:


> Sounds like you've had some strange experiences with guys. Share some more stories opcorn


I do. However, I don't wish to get banned... yet. I have a safe one. I met up with an old friend who actually at one pointed dated one of my girlfriends. This man is crazy intelligent, comes from a well-to-do family, had a nice SUV, well paid job, and the very handsome to go with it. However, he struggled with depression off and on. Aside from that he was by all means 'a catch.' Only our personalities were pretty opposite. I was entirely too goofy and he was very very serious.

I would worry of him and we would periodically keep in contact. After years of not seeing him since he went off the radar I finally got in contact and invited him over to catch-up. I was excited to innocently reconnect and see that he was doing okay after all.

First we went to my favorite place in Atlanta: Shakespeare's Tavern. Conversation was fine. I likely had more than my fair share of alcoholic beverages. Then he insisted we go pick up some wine as he called himself a 'wine-o.' I was ....um, okay? We go to my townhome where the roommates are out and I excitedly break out Left 4 Dead II thinking that I FINALLY have someone to smash some zombie's heads in.

He tells me, "This isn't very romantic." O_O Awkward? Yes. I just laughed it off and said, "I know, of course not, but it's fun." He disagreed. Seriously my first time seeing him in years and I literally was under the impression it was to hang out. Oddly enough, we settle on Team America (he insists since I hadn't seen it at the time). Pop it in and he does 'the moves.'

O_O I allow the arm above the couch and sitting close. It's a comedy and you know, with the vomit scenes and uh....I mean it's full of grand taste! Well, he turns and looks at me in all seriousness at one point and asks:

"Can I kiss you?"

It was very _very_ awkward. I had to be honest and say "no." The rest of the night was pretty awkward from there though we both tried to play it off. It was a bit cringe-worthy. He kept trying to hang out after that. I just couldn't. I remember it being similar just pushy and more pushy. He kept trying to get me to fly out with him to San Francisco on one of his business trips swearing as 'just friends.' It became quite evident he wasn't used to being told "no" and his face said it all to my reaction. >_< So from a classic play, to wine, to smashing zombies, to Team America **** Yea for the first time in seeing a friend in say 5 years? Oh well, wish him the best still wherever he is.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Team America is the cornerstone to any romantic evening.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

6, I don't count my first 2 experiences. I did have to think for a minute to figure it out though


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've never came close to ever kissing anybody.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm assuming parents and pets don't count. So my answer is zero.

I don't mind though, kissing looks so repulsive to me. Lips on each other...some other person's tongue in your mouth...bleurgh. Just typing that skeeves me out. :x


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I've been kissed by a few people. New Year's Eve a guy friend kissed me, for example. He said his wife was a better kisser.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Don't know about you guys but I want more @reaffected stories. 

They sort of lifted the whole thread.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

tehuti88 said:


> I'm assuming parents and pets don't count. So my answer is zero.
> 
> *I don't mind though, kissing looks so repulsive to me. Lips on each other...some other person's tongue in your mouth...bleurgh. Just typing that skeeves me out. :x*


It depends how it's done. It can be amazing. I was with a woman a few years ago that was an incredible kisser. I was a bit out of practice so she just said quietly "Let me kiss you".

My God.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

First person at age 25
Second person at age 25
Third person at age 29
Fourth person at age 30

There's hope for the virgins here under 25.


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

None, I'v thought so often about first kiss scenario's, they say you never forget your first kiss. I'm sure i won't forget mine, i so wish it could happen someday.


----------

